# Sticky  Goat Vets



## saanengirl

Let's post the goat vets we know of. Give the city and state where they are located and some contact information.

Athens, Georgia:

Debra and Michael Dzimianski
South Jackson Veterinary Services
706-546-8520
Can make farm calls

Lisa Williamson
Large Animal Medicine
University of Georgia Vet School
706-542-9323
Can make farm calls


----------



## bcadybug

Charlotte Hall, MD:

Chris Runde, DVM
Jennifer Tacia, DVM
Rania Lisas, DVM
*Tidewater Vet Hospital*
301-884-3231
Makes farm calls


----------



## deineria

Dr. Brown 
Wayne, West Virginia
Farm and House Calls
24/7
Wal Mart Plz, Wayne 
(304) 272-6200


This guy is awesome.


----------



## farmmom

Dr. Martin
Honea Path Animal Hospital
135 N. Main St
Honea Path, SC 29654
(864)369-2660

This guy is great and offers a wide range of services.


----------



## ACountryMomma

Roseville, IL (Not too far from Burlington IA, Macomb & Galesburg, IL)

Dr. Raymond Huston
Dr. Luke Deverell

Huston Vet Clinic
500 Il-116
Roseville, IL 61473
(309) 426-2419

The have large animal facilities on site & will do barn calls. Great experience with Dr. Luke & have a friend with goats & sheep who highly recommends him & Dr. Huston as well (came out to pull a kid for her). When I call with questions the Dr. gets back to me right away & was very knowledgeable about doe care during pregnancy & the local specifics about mineral deficiencies.

I was SO happy to find this practice after a few years of trying vets who didn't care to wast time on me since my animals are "just goats" and not high dollar horses or champion bulls. (edited to add that they _do _work on those, too)
*
I love these vets!*


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Center Hill Veterinary Clinic
11644 State Road 23
Darlington, WI 53530
608-776-4083

Christine Fortin DVM and B.J. Jones DVM are the practice owners and are large-animal practitioners. Our favorite though is Meghan Ritchie DVM for her love of small ruminants. They all do goats and sheep as well as horses and dairy and beef cattle. There is a part-time person, Cheryl Loken DVM, for the small-animal clinic.

This is dairy goat country. The receptionist, Tracy Graham, has started milking her own herd. They live about a mile from us.


----------



## jill.costello

Dr. Harper
Dover, DE.
Forrest Ave. Animal Hospital
302-736-3000

Will make farm calls or bring your goat to the clinic! Pricey, but she's GOOD. Treated my goat on a Sunday with just a history, no exam; got her through Listeriosis and KNEW THE DIFFERENCE between Polio/Listeriosis and asked all the right questions about age, breed, etc. Knows to give meds Sub-Q, knows goat metabolism, etc.

Didn't use her long before we moved, but was impressed with first & second contacts....(and she saved my dog's life with a major surgery, too)


----------



## goatkid

Bridger Veteranary Hospital
Keith Stav DVM, Steve Sekerak DVM
3104 Green Meadow Dr. Helena, MT
406-443-5874
They don't do farm calls, but someone always is available 24 hours a day for you to bring goats in or give feedback via the phone. This is the clinic I've used the longest. They are good with C sections, prolapse, hypocalcemia, know how to float teeth and best of all, will sell goat breeders bottles of the meds we need for our goats. Prices are reasonable.

Western Veterinary Service
Dr. Tebay
Whitehall, MT
406-287-3333
They do farm calls and you can also bring goats to the office. This vet is willing to teach goat owners how to do things such as drawing blood. He was really on top of it in diagnosing pneumonia in a doe not showing typical symptoms. They do accurate fecals. He's also willing to sell meds. Prices are reasonable.


----------



## BethW

Central Virginia:

B.J. Campbell, DVM
Hanover Veterinary Services
16033 Hatch Thompson Road
Montpelier, VA 23192
(804) 883-5822

Dr. Campbell and her associates do goats, llama, alpacas and cows. She's very knowledgeable and friendly and her farm calls are an educational experience. We're lucky to have her!


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde

Tipton Veterinary Clinic
Dr. David Yundt
765-675-2430
750 W Jefferson St
Tipton IN 46072

VIP Animal Care
Jerry Flanders, DVM
317-773-3232
2355 Pleasant St
Noblesville IN 46060

Farm calls available with both vets, based on locale and vet availability. We prefer Dr. Yundt, as he is cheaper and his bedside manner is more consistent and better... Dr. Flanders can be a bit abrasive, but that is not always a bad thing if he's fighting for your goat's life.


----------



## ragingbull

Ocoee animal hospital
Blue Ridge, Georgia
Dr. Garry Day
706-632-PETS
This is the most knowlegable one I have found around here for goats and sheep.


----------



## Christina R.

Like Charlotte would spin " One Amazing Vet" He knows his stuff with all animals large and small. He works with lots of goats, horses, alpacas, cattle, etc., etc.

Dr. Rob Moore 
Agassiz Animal Clinic
7th St.
Flagstaff, AZ 86004
(928)522-0298


----------



## wintrrwolf

Jackson County Animal Hospital
629 East 23rd Street, South
Independence, MO 64055
P. Michael O'Brien DVM
816-252-7111
He also has a clinic in Grain Valley, MO
847-0006


----------



## Pony

Dr Keith Miller
Hilltop Veterinary Clinic
(641) 464-2224
501 S Henderson Dr 
Mt Ayr, IA 50854 

I just started using Doc Miller, but what I've seen so far is good. He did a great disbudding job on our four kids, castrated (elastrator) the buckling, sold me injectables. 

He knows goats and goat nutrition, and trusts you to know your goats, too. 

So far, so good.


----------



## shiandpete.1

Dr Debbie Samhouri, Elizabeth CO. Does barn calls.knows goats, raises her own Nubians, Boers and Suffolk cross sheep, also does bunnies, dogs and cats. She is a god send, will talk you through things via phone, come to your house in a blizzard and get you the meds you need for your goats. Very reasonably priced too. 

720-842-1333


----------



## wintrrwolf

wintrrwolf said:


> Jackson County Animal Hospital
> 629 East 23rd Street, South
> Independence, MO 64055
> P. Michael O'Brien DVM
> 816-252-7111
> He also has a clinic in Grain Valley, MO
> 847-0006


Ok I pull my recommendation, I could go into reasons why but will say am not satisfied at all with goat or puppy treatments...


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat

Piedmont NC, Stokes & Rockingham county

Latitude 36 Mobile Veterinary&#8206;1099 Latitude Thirty-Six Drive, Walnut Cove, NC 27052-5823(336) 593-5422&#8206;


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

High Cliff Vet
Tom Young
W3510 Hwy 114
Hilbert, WI
54129
920-989-3207
1800-232-1710

He does all the commercial dairy goat herd mainenance in this area, and he takes care of my goats. Pretty happy with his services. Does do farm calls. There are 3 vets there, ask for him.
Piece of advice. Tom charges by the minute, and can get kind of 'talky'. save all questions except those absolutely essential to the case until AFTER he is filling out the bill.
Otherwise, very nice, fair, knowledgable person.


----------



## Allan Mistler

Pembroke Animal Hospital
13 Sheep Davis Road
Pembroke, NH 03275
603-228-0019
(fax) 603-228-9378

Five veterinarians and they schedule farm visits. I've been delighted with their expertise relative to my goats. Apparently lots of experience with midwestern goat and sheep farms.


----------



## grandmajo

NW corner of Ohio

Dr. Paul French
Northwest Veterinary Hospital
3491 State Hwy 108
Wauseon, OH 43567
(419) 337-0015 

*hours*

Mon, Tues, Wed, Fri:
8:00am to 5:30pm
Thursday:
Closed
Saturday:
8:00am to Noon


----------



## Voodoo-Jones

South Indianapolis:
Hillview Veterinary Clinic, LLC
1761 Thornburg Lane
Franklin, IN 46131
(317) 736-8880 

Great service, treats all sorts of species.


----------



## inthebeginningb

Triangle Veterinary Clinic
1312 S. Pinckney St.
Union, SC 29379
864-427-3177

Dr. James Grantham, DVM

Moved from Alabama in June (where we left our beloved Vet) to Simpsonville, SC. Had some struggles with the transition to the new pastures. Our goats got worm infested FAST. We lost a young doe and almost lost our best milker. Used the only recommended "Farm Vets" around and they nearly bankrupted us in two months with their outrageous fees, the fecals they did were "normal" . Finally I had a very difficult interaction with the one Vet and decided that we needed a new Vet. The Lord provided Dr. Grantham. He came to the farm right away. He was reasonably priced and he knew exactly what to do. Very knowledgeable about SC and its soil deficiencies. Our girl made it and I credit his fast action and knowledge base. He has a lovely staff and he lives in Woodruff, SC and makes farm calls over to Simpsonville and the Greenville area.

He treat all animals: goats, cows, pigs, etc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> High Cliff Vet
> Tom Young
> W3510 Hwy 114
> Hilbert, WI
> 54129
> 920-989-3207
> 1800-232-1710
> 
> He does all the commercial dairy goat herd mainenance in this area, and he takes care of my goats. Pretty happy with his services. Does do farm calls. There are 3 vets there, ask for him.
> Piece of advice. Tom charges by the minute, and can get kind of 'talky'. save all questions except those absolutely essential to the case until AFTER he is filling out the bill.
> Otherwise, very nice, fair, knowledgable person.


I would like to pull my recommendation for poor service, lack of care and compassion, and no follow thru, especially in cases of emergency that resulted in multiple deaths.


----------



## wintrrwolf

I will recommend 

Odessa Animal Clinic (866) 944-9948 - 
100 W Main St, 
Odessa, MO, 64076

Dr. Peddicord is the one that I delt with and he did great for me and my saanen goat.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYcpP7n79jQ[/ame]


----------



## mayfinn farm

Dr Benny Moore
342 N Orchard Rd
Salem, IN 47167
(812) 883-3666

Great vet, inexpensive, and makes barn calls. Saved my goat when we found out the hard way he was allergic to peanuts, then saved my little dog when she got into mouse poison.


----------



## julieq

Valley View Veterinary Clinic
Dr. Gary Lewis
2355 Beryl Avenue
Twin Falls, ID 83301-7904
(208) 734-7966

Gary is just great with our goats, horses and pets. Highly suggest him for anyone in this area.


----------



## LaManchaPaul

Dr. Lynn OR Dr. Ringer (Both know goats)
7061 Hwy 280E
Reidsville, GA
912-557-4993

Dr. Angie McDaniel (Can't recommend others in the group)
Branch Vets
Tifton, GA
229-382-6055


----------



## berrley

Enoch Veterinary Clinic
1112 Hartsville Pike
Gallatin, TN 37066
615-452-1438

Both Dr. Enoch and Dr. Gentry are amazing. They will sell you whatever meds you need and go out of their way to be helpful. They both have wonderful personalities and will do barn calls.


----------



## NewlandNubians

Dr. Marjorie Lewter
Blacksburg, VA area

Marge is also trained in holistic and homeopathic medicine as well as acupuncture. Pretty easy to get ahold of (though she is a single practitioner). Prices are lowest of the three vet practices in my area, and I feel like the best all-around service. One word - she does not always present herself extremely well, she seems kind of introverted and really reserved particularly on the phone, so if you call to schedule an appt. she might not sound like someone you want to have out to work on your treasured animals but I will assure you she knows what she is doing, and does her job well. She is primarily a horse vet but has owned a few goats herself in the past.

Also Dr. Jason Wall in Christiansburg - used him once or twice, seems pretty knowledgeable. Another goat breeder uses him and likes him a bit more than Dr. Lewter.


----------



## NewlandNubians

Dr. John Sangenario, Suffolk, VA
I am not even sure if Dr. John as he is called is still practicing, but he is "the best" emergency vet I have ever used, although my current vet is a close second. He will not leave you hanging if you call him, he's there. Bad news is he is with a large practice so you might get a vet on call, I am not familiar with the other vets so I can't say about them, and as we all know too well that can mean a vet that puts the 'lowly goat' on the bottom of the list after all the stupid horses (sorry but I hate vets that are cuckoo about horses and will go see one with a misplaced hair while my goat is dying.)


----------



## firefly81

Dr. Gregory
Columbus Vet Care
206 w county rd
Columbus Kansas
620-429-3820

Awsome goat vet (he raises goats too) been going to him for years now and he is great and knows his stuff. he is allso good with any other animal we have taken to him. Cant say enough great things about him, i have several goats who owe their lives to him. Worth the drive for a good vet!!!


----------



## michelleds

Dr. Hodis 
316-776-0040
Rose Hill, KS

New vet in long-standing practice
Does farm visits

Mulvane Vet Clinic
316-777-4283

Altho they don't do much with goats, they are willing to work with goats and help you out. This is a country vet so you'll find a broad base of knowledge.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Near Charlotte, NC-

Dr. Featherstone - wonderful man, goes above and beyond, makes farm calls and helped us out more than once. All of the large animal vets have been great-have never dealt with any small animal vets at this location. 

South Ridge Veterinary Hospital 
1920 South Ridge Avenue 
Kannapolis, NC 28083 
United States 
Phone: 704-933-1414 
Fax: 704-933-1740 
[email protected]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Holistic Vet-about an hour from Charlotte, NC- he raises dairy goats. 

http://www.aholisticvet.com/main.html

Dr. Roger L. DeHaan, DVM, MTS
105 Police Club Drive
Kings Mountain, NC 28086
Tel/Fax 704-734-0061


----------



## Bret F

Woddington Veterinary
Dr. Matt Woodington
Eagle, Idaho
208-939-6406


----------



## Whitnwy

Does anyone know of a vet in Alabama? Preferably Birmingham area..


----------



## crazy4equines

copy and pasted from my vets page. He is by far the best in the area, he covers Southern WI Northern IL. 

Dr. Chris Duemler
Education: B.S. University of Missouri - Columbia
D.V.M. UM Columbia
Career: 35 years
Emphasis: Cattle, Goats, Horses, and Pigs
Notes Owns goats, dogs, cats, and snake

Brodhead Veterinary
Medical Center
W1175 State Road 11-81
Brodhead, WI 53520

Phone: 608-897-8632
Fax: 608-897-2321

Monday:	8:00 - 5:00
Tuesday:	8:00 - 6:00
Wednesday:	8:00 - 5:00
Thursday:	8:00 - 5:00
Friday:	8:00 - 5:00
Saturday:	8:00 - 1:00
24hr emergency service


----------



## iloveafarmer

This guy is well known around here, but if you're new to the area or goats I'm posting this for you:

South Fork Veterinary Clinic
Dr Patrick Roden
1035 St Hwy 508 
Chehalis, WA 98532
360-262-9029
800-625-9029

large and small animals, will make farm calls
He has helped us with our cattle, goats, sheep and rabbit. Very reasonable rates, he came out and wormed, vaccinated and trimmed hooves on 7 goats and 2 sheep and the total charge was $136. He also has special formulations of minerals for our area that he tries to keep in stock.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm

Louisa Veterinary Service
Dr. Kate Hussman
Dr. Melinda McCall
P.O. Box 492
Louisa VA 23093
(540) 967-2974

They travel to many neighboring counties, and are both wonderful and very knowledgeable.

Animals treated include horses, cows, sheep, goats, hogs and farm dogs.


----------



## trimpy

Dr. Jim Henderson DVM
Fairmont, WV
304-366-6926

House/Farm Calls


----------



## Top Hat Farm

Peticote Veterinary Clinic, L.L.C.
221 Newbolds Corner RD
Southhampton, NJ 08088
peticote.com

Phone: 609-859-8800
Fax: 609 859 8785


----------



## Cygnet

For Arizona, I recommend

Casa Grande Animal Hospital
1645 N Pinal Avenue 
Casa Grande, AZ 85122
520-208-6213 

Dr. Metcalf, Dr. Nelson and Dr. Brown all know goats reasonably well. I don't know their other vets well enough to say. Their website (http://www.casagrandeanimalhospital.com/) only mentions small animals but they do livestock and exotics also. They also take in injured wildlife. They can be a little pricey, but they know what they are doing and they're always very concerned about the animal's welfare. 

They also have evening hours until 9 PM on weekdays and 6 PM on Saturday.


----------



## saanengirl

I am relocating to Perry County, Indiana. Does anyone know of a good goat vet in that area?


----------



## SkeeterBlue

F. Garrett Edwards, DVM
Smithfield, VA
757-365-4887
888-965-48887


----------



## Olivia67

Farm Animal Vet Services
815-482-9079
Dr. Morrisey

Northern Illinois, his area is mainly the middle of northern Illinois (Woodstock, Harvard, Rockford, etc.) but also includes some suburbs like St. Charles. He *only* does house (farm) calls, he works out of his home in the Woodstock and is not equipped for office calls at all. That's why I didn't put in his address, he lives in "town" and his neighbors would be very upset if people started bringing him livestock to his home <g>. 

His main speciality is cattle but he works on goats, sheep, llamas, alpacas and pigs. We don't have many vets up here that do any livestock, and fewer that have, what I would call, reasonable rates but Dr. Morrisey does and does them well. He has been a livestock vet for decades and has seen just about everything, he is very knowledable and very easy to work with. He takes the time to explain to you what is going on and why. I am not going say that he knows it all, who does anyway? But he does his best and if he isn't sure, he will make the necessary calls to find out the correct answers. Not all vets do that.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm

Winston Salem, North Carolina

Lynne Catania, DVM
3320 Robinhood Rd.
Winston Salem, NC 27106
Ph. 336-734-9387

She came out to my place in the snow and ice when another vet would not. She was knowledgeable and compassionate. Although we were both disappointed with the outcome of my emergency it was no fault of hers. She worked valiantly for my doe. In the end I made a compassionate choice. Her fee for all of her time and efforts was very reasonable. I will use her again whenever needed.


----------



## GraceAlice

Dr. Hodis 
Rose Hill, KS
316-776-0040

AWESOME guy, very nice, gentle with the animals, and he does goats. Fresh out of vet school. He also does house calls and loves to help people out because he loves his job. He actually asked us to call him over when our sheep went into labor! He is eager to learn more and like I said, loves his job. Highly recommended by me!


----------



## myheaven

For Tomah wi and surrounding area. Dr. Gina Zastopil tomah large animal vet. 608 372 2698 that is the office number. 
Once established you'll get Gina's cell number where you can get her 24x7. She is very dedicated. She understands that a goat is more than a money maker. A goat is also vital to a homesteader. As are pigs and cows. She will work as hard as she can to help.


----------



## Emmajane13719

For Western Washington, Cascade West is a good resource: 

Cascade West Veterinary Hospital
1305 South Gold Street
Centralia, WA 98531

360.736.3361 | 1st phone line
360.748.8961 | 2nd phone line
360.736.1085 | fax
[email protected] | e-mail


----------



## countrylivingtx

For north texas northside animal clinic cleburne tx and Alvarado veterinary clinic and dr.Chris tarwater I'll post #s later


----------



## Mattie420

Vale Veterinary Clinic
Hickory, Mountain View, Vale area of NC
Dr. Steve
1-704-462-2901


These folks do a great job taking care of my herd, nice facilities, and courteous caring people.


----------



## pgnash13

Does anyone have a contact internationally in Australia?


----------



## brettz

Dr. Lauren Acton @ Abiqua Animal Clinic in Silverton, Oregon
Works on Wednesdays only
(503)873-3691

I can't recommend her more highly for goats. Tons of knowledge for breeding/raising goats for most of her life. Currently runs a goat dairy. Straight-forward and patient, easy to interact with. 

I also have taken goats to South Clackamas Veterinary Clinic with Dr. Tom Holechek. In Molalla, Oregon. (503) 829-4428. These guys are a small clinic that have seen every kind of animal I have on my property. I've brought them chickens to blood test, gotten antibiotics for a turkey that had a bite taken out of its thigh by our dog (she prefers dark meat), currently am bringing them an old cat for mouth surgery and have brought my goats here for blood draws and had my first batch of boys castrated here. They are affordable and genuinely compassionate towards the animals they treat.


----------



## countrylivingtx

For north texas there's. Northside animal clinic in cleburne tx 817 641 7411 there's also Alvarado animal clinic In alvarado tx 817 783 2257 argyle veterinary hospital and equine clinic 940 464 3231 they're in argyle tx I believe all 3 do farm calls and have after hours services.


----------



## siggydial

Dr. Johnson at Osceola Vet Clinic, in Osceola, WI.
Very nice man- will talk to you on the phone about your issues for free, and will try to save you the most money he can!

Serves western Wisconsin and East-Central Minnesota.


----------



## Donna1982

Anyone have a good goat vet or one willing to work with us in NorthEastern Oklahoma? The one we are using now has killed way to many animals and we need someone new. We have a new dog vet and I love him but they do not do goats anymore.


----------



## Dshutt

Vet in Jackson, Mi?


----------



## hjnaquin

Conroe, TX

Kristen Hartford
Conroe Veterinary Clinic
936-756-5233


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Are there no goat vets in the state of Kentucky? I had a very reasonable, very knowledgeable vet here, but she went to work for the state vets office. I think I will call the state vets office and ask them! Brainstorm!!!


----------



## A-K-A

TRAILRIDER said:


> Are there no goat vets in the state of Kentucky? I had a very reasonable, very knowledgeable vet here, but she went to work for the state vets office. I think I will call the state vets office and ask them! Brainstorm!!!



You can't throw a rock in Kentucky without hitting a farrier or horse vet. I have never been to a race track or breeders shed that didn't have goats running around somewheres. Finding a qualified vet is not difficult. If that is not what you want go to the livestock yard. They will have a list of them also.


----------



## Grahamguy

Tahoma Veterinary HospitalDirections


Animal Hospital
Address: 3317 224th St E, Spanaway, WA 98387
Phone253) 847-3500
Hours: Open today Â· 8:00 am &#8211; 8:00 pm
Write a review
Reviews
"This Vet office is amazing!"
Great place to take our goats for check ups. They also make farm calls.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Institute Mobile Veterinary
4717 Wheat Swamp Rd, La Grange, NC 28551
(252) 566-5041


----------



## jenG

Donna1982 said:


> Anyone have a good goat vet or one willing to work with us in NorthEastern Oklahoma? The one we are using now has killed way to many animals and we need someone new. We have a new dog vet and I love him but they do not do goats anymore.



This isn't northeastern Ok, but David Wells in Durant has been wonderful. I drive from north Texas to see him. He's affordable and great!


----------



## GraceRidgeRanch

Mid-Florida Large Animal Services
Dr. Christina Ellis
(352)817-6965
[email protected]
Dr. Gerson Herrera
(352)817-6941
[email protected]
Office
18215 East Apshawa Rd. Clermont, FL


----------



## Jimmbo

Does anyone know of any vets around the Kingfisher/Cashion/Cresent/Guthrie area?


----------



## jmorri0322

Does anyone know of a Vet that services York County SC? I'm near Clover and Kings Mountain State Park. I need someone who will come out to my farm.


----------



## marusempai

We like the Virginia-Maryland College of Veterinary Medicine.

Address: 205 Duck Pond Dr, Blacksburg, VA 24061
Phone: (540) 231-7666

We're particularly fond of Drs Guynn and Bradford, but have never had a bad experience with these folks, and since they're always explaining things to students, you get a free vetting lecture as well.  My new herdsire Murphy got septic meningitis and they pulled him around, he's a happy and (relatively) normal kid now!


----------



## mzgarden

Rolling Hills Veterinary Services &#8195; 
3097 S Bantam Rd, Bethel, OH 45106 -East of Cincinnati
(513) 734-9400
all are good and have experience with goats 
plus Jason Patchell is a member of American Association of Small Ruminant Practitioners aasrp.org


----------



## KatsFarm

Does anyone know of a good goat vet in south/central VA? Mecklinburg County area

I have tried doing a search but keep getting the same dog/cat vet info.


----------



## rmiller

Dr. Eric Bohl D.V.M.
1513 220th Ave 
New Richmond, Wi 54017
715-246-0625 or 715-248-7808
All farm animals, horses, pets 
He was awesome with my goats and very helpful!


----------



## rkearly

Dr. Scott McKay, Buck Lake Veterinary
5489 Newman Dr.
Rhinelander, WI 54501
(715) 577-4466
He and his wife work together as a mobile veterinarian, treats all farm animals and he is very helpful and straightforward, reasonable prices. He has worked with us on our sheep, (we no longer have goats) horse, dairy cow, dog and cats.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Countryside Veterinary Clinic - Somerset, MI - 517-547-3096 or 517-547-6701 They have a small animal and large animal practice. Don't use them often but when I do they are more than willing to work with goats. They have facilities to recieve animals at their clinic to save on cost of a farm call. 

The Veterinary Standard, PLLC - This is my personal vet of choice in the area. They are fantastic for large and food animals. (734)428-9701. They only do farm calls. While the cost per hour seems pricy for farm calls, they really try to do quality work fast because they really want to provide good care at a good cost to their clients. 


MSU CVM Large Animal services - They are your go-to to more complicated cases and emergencies, but many of their routine work is actually pretty darn affordable. They're an excellent consultation resource as well as helpful in finding resources for questions or finding vets near you in Michigan. They are capable of doing just about anything here, and haven't met a vet here I didn't like.  Dr. Martenieuk has raised goats of her own for many years, and the other veterinarians have generally impressed me with their knowledge of goats! 517-353-9710


----------



## Kit_Ranch

I need a vet in MS, preferably north central near slate springs.


----------



## ksm041268

Milan michigan vet Dr Bezek great with both lg and sm animals! Very affordable prices!!!


----------



## WillowBrookFarm

I love in the Piedmont Triangle area of North Carolina. Guilford, Alamance, Randolph or Chatham counties are within a reasonable distance of my location. Anyone know of a "goat vet" to recommend to me? I've only had goats for a short time and have a great pet vet, and not much luck finding a large animal vet for my small herd of 3; 1 young wether and 2 soon to be wether weanlings. Thanks for your input.


----------



## muleskinner2

I have been raising goats, horses, and cattle for over forty years. Only used a vet once for a sick horse. The horse died.


----------



## WillowBrookFarm

I haven't raised any livestock, ever. These are my first goats, and am having a problem with one of them. I have a pet vet that has helped with what was thought to be shipping fever that hasn't been resolved. Time for a different approach. Maybe in 40 years, I will have enough experience under my belt to handle something like this on my own. I have had livestock approximately 1 month and may need a livestock vet to get my buckling through this particular problem. Sorry your horse died.


----------



## muleskinner2

WillowBrookFarm said:


> I haven't raised any livestock, ever. These are my first goats, and am having a problem with one of them. I have a pet vet that has helped with what was thought to be shipping fever that hasn't been resolved. Time for a different approach. Maybe in 40 years, I will have enough experience under my belt to handle something like this on my own. I have had livestock approximately 1 month and may need a livestock vet to get my buckling through this particular problem. Sorry your horse died.


I never did like the old runaway bucking SOB, made good dog food. So, what is wrong with your goat?


----------



## WillowBrookFarm

He was born April 19, 2018 and the night I brought my 2 kids home on June 04, 2018 I heard a cough. He also had white discharge around his nose. They were born during an unseasonably rainy season for our area. The companion buckling has no cough, then or now. I took him to the vet as a walk in the next day. At that time his temp had gone from 102.7 that night to 103.4. He had a negative fecal test. He received Banamine and I took home Ceftiflex which I injected daily for 7 days. The vet thought shipping fever. It's weeks later and he still has a wet cough. He eats well, plays with his companion, has grown and put on weight.... Vet said 2 options, wait and see and/or try another antibiotic. He coughs sometimes bringing up cud, drinking water, after running and playing and at times for no reason I can see. A goat forum speculated Mycoplasma and I found a thread about pasteurella that fit his symptoms also. I have been reading and have had recommendations for an antibiotic called Draxxin, but another site said a goat has to have 5 or more days of treatment which contradicts the 1 injection, wait 7 days and do another. I am worried, have a lot of info I am unsure about. I thought a livestock vet could help my kid heal from whatever is going on.


----------



## muleskinner2

WillowBrookFarm said:


> He was born April 19, 2018 and the night I brought my 2 kids home on June 04, 2018 I heard a cough. He also had white discharge around his nose. They were born during an unseasonably rainy season for our area. The companion buckling has no cough, then or now. I took him to the vet as a walk in the next day. At that time his temp had gone from 102.7 that night to 103.4. He had a negative fecal test. He received Banamine and I took home Ceftiflex which I injected daily for 7 days. The vet thought shipping fever. It's weeks later and he still has a wet cough. He eats well, plays with his companion, has grown and put on weight.... Vet said 2 options, wait and see and/or try another antibiotic. He coughs sometimes bringing up cud, drinking water, after running and playing and at times for no reason I can see. A goat forum speculated Mycoplasma and I found a thread about pasteurella that fit his symptoms also. I have been reading and have had recommendations for an antibiotic called Draxxin, but another site said a goat has to have 5 or more days of treatment which contradicts the 1 injection, wait 7 days and do another. I am worried, have a lot of info I am unsure about. I thought a livestock vet could help my kid heal from whatever is going on.


If he is active and putting on weight, leave him alone. You can buy a new goat for the cost of one trip to the vet.


----------



## WillowBrookFarm

Wait and see? Yes, I could buy another goat for the cost of a vet visit, however, I have this one currently and feel totally responsible for his overall well being.


----------



## muleskinner2

WillowBrookFarm said:


> Wait and see? Yes, I could buy another goat for the cost of a vet visit, however, I have this one currently and feel totally responsible for his overall well being.


There is nothing wrong with feeling responsible, just don't let it overwhelm good judgment.


----------



## WillowBrookFarm

That's pretty sound advice. I will weigh all the information, decide the best approach. Today I gave him something to help with the conjestion and cough in hopes of giving him some relief. I don't have a herd, will not be raising goats now or in the future, just 3 goats for brush control and pets; a Nigerian mini and 2 Norwegian dwarfs. The worrisome one is bonded with my young granddaughter, she brushes him, talks and sings to him and he follows her around like a dog. She comes to visit him on a regular basis. This is the first animal of any kind she has shown an interest in. Another goat won't take his place for her. Good judgement in this case is tempered by the closeness they share.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Just realized I can finally add myself to this.  

Lakeview Animal Clinic - Lakeview, MI. 3 FOOD ANIMAL ONLY veterinarians (we do not see horses). Practice radius is about 1hr in all directions, though I will say the price of a farm call does vary by distance. We have 3 large animal vets that do farm calls only, and all of us will see goats. Generally if you call in with a goat call, I try to 'take' it if I'm available.  

Regular farm calls and emergency. I'd love to branch out and offer more specialty goat related services in the area. AI, herd health/consultation, pregnancy diagnosis, disease testing/management, necropsy, outreach to 4H/FFA groups or even just locally interested raisers. I have discussed with the others for offering disbudding days in the spring, a weekly disbudding clinic on fridays for large volume/low cost. 

989-352-6684


----------



## Lady89

Harrisburg Veterinary Clinic.
1101 N Main St, Harrisburg, IL 62946

they will see any animal you have and they do farm calls


----------

